# Tort Safe Fertilizer for Gardens



## DesertGrandma (Feb 12, 2013)

What do you use to fertilize your grass and gardens that won't harm tortoises? When would be the best time to apply it? Things are going to be greening up pretty soon around here. Thanks for your recommendations.


----------



## Spn785 (Feb 12, 2013)

Compost is a good idea, coffee grounds can work for some plants. There are a lot of things that can work.


----------



## DesertGrandma (Feb 12, 2013)

Do you know, is organic compost the same thing as manure and does it have a smell? Otherwise, is there any ingredient to look for on the bag label?


----------



## N2TORTS (Feb 12, 2013)

Fish Emulsion....most anything high in nitrogen for that " green look" 

JD~


or for the " SUPERZ GREEN" 
TONIC #1 3 Weeks Super Feeding Formula
1 can of beer ( no not for you.... ) 
1 can of regular (not-diet) cola
1 cup of apple juice
1 cup of lemon scented ammonia, and
1 cup of liquid lawn food or 1/2 cup of liquid fish fertilizer mixed together in a separate container. Use 1 quart of this mixture per 20 gallon of water (in a 20 gallon hose-end sprayer)


----------



## Spn785 (Feb 13, 2013)

Organic compost is not necessarily the same as manure. Whenever I mow my lawn I put the grass clippings in a composter. I also put old veggies, leaves, and any other plant matter in it. It decomposes and that is good compost. Sometimes I add coffee grounds to the compost, but because of the acidity some plants don't like it. But like N2TORTS said anything high in Nitrogen can make a good fertilizer.


----------



## DesertGrandma (Feb 13, 2013)

Oh, I wasn't thinking compost "compost". Thank you for that. I don't have a composter at the present time. Maybe it's a good time to start one. My husband already tells me I have become a farmer since I got my tortoises, haha.

JD I will try the fish emulsion on the grass. That sounds good and easy. Thanks.


----------



## Spn785 (Feb 13, 2013)

Before I got a composter I just dumped it all in a pile and turtned it with a shovel every now and then. LOL

N2TORTS Why can't we have the can of beer? LOL


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 13, 2013)

I took a plastic 50 gallon drum and cut it in half around the middle. Then I drilled a few drain holes in the bottom and put in a layer of gravel in the bottom. Next I started adding horse manure, leaves, dirt and any green garbage from the kitchen, including egg shells and newspaper. I bought a few tubs of red wigglers from the bait shop and added them too. I continuously add leaves and garden trash. I turn it frequently with a pitchfork. The worms get fed to the box turtles, and the compost gets spread on the grass.

On the bigger tortoise pastures, I fence off portions so the tortoises can't get to them and use commercial fertilizer granules. Once they've been watered in good and are no longer in granule form, I'll allow the tortoises back on the pasture. This is usually about 2 weeks. You could also use a hose end sprayer and Miracle Grow. After its been watered and taken up by the plants it is not harmful anymore to the tortoise. Just fence it off from the tortoises for about 2 weeks while you water it in.


----------



## SulcataSquirt (Feb 13, 2013)

last year and the year b4 on the graden greens i feed my tort and his out door clover I used Miracle grow ORGANIC BLOOD MEAL AND BONE MEAL, is power that you mix in with the dirt, it works awesome.


----------



## DesertGrandma (Feb 13, 2013)

This is great information. Thank you. Does the drum then make two composters, or does one sit on top of the other to cover it?





emysemys said:


> I took a plastic 50 gallon drum and cut it in half around the middle. Then I drilled a few drain holes in the bottom and put in a layer of gravel in the bottom. Next I started adding horse manure, leaves, dirt and any green garbage from the kitchen, including egg shells and newspaper. I bought a few tubs of red wigglers from the bait shop and added them too. I continuously add leaves and garden trash. I turn it frequently with a pitchfork. The worms get fed to the box turtles, and the compost gets spread on the grass.
> 
> On the bigger tortoise pastures, I fence off portions so the tortoises can't get to them and use commercial fertilizer granules. Once they've been watered in good and are no longer in granule form, I'll allow the tortoises back on the pasture. This is usually about 2 weeks. You could also use a hose end sprayer and Miracle Grow. After its been watered and taken up by the plants it is not harmful anymore to the tortoise. Just fence it off from the tortoises for about 2 weeks while you water it in.


----------



## Yellow Turtle (Feb 14, 2013)

I buy organic fertilizer made from goat feces. I find it best all round for plants.


----------

